# Watch Your Magnesium!!!



## imfree (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Guys, I learned the hard way and I'm recovering from 
Magnesium deficiency, myself. The bad news is that most Americans,
especially diabetics and diuretic users, are very likely to have a
Magnesium deficiency, and that Magnesium deficiency is at least a
factor in dozens, if not hundreds of health conditions! A Magnesium
deficiency will show on a blood test.The good news is that a suitable 
Magnesium supplement will only cost a few Dollars per month to use.
I was nearly immobilized by leg cramps. I had cramping in other
lower-body muscles, as well. I am already enjoying nearly complete relief
from cramping after less than a week of Magnesium supplementation.
My insulin response is better and my blood-sugar does not have as 
much of a tendency to dangerously "crash" overnight.
I love you Guys, and as I learn how to live in a 420 lb body
and perhaps, how to keep my obesity from killing me, I will unselfishly
share knowledge with you.
Take a look:
http://www.mgwater.com/


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2007)

Keep up the good work! 

I found out about the whole magnesium/diabetes thing last year. I had the cramps that you speak of big time...to the point of needing Quinine Sulfate several times a week. Initially, when I heard about the magnesium issue I tried to play it cheap...only taking the supplement every other day...and didn't get much help. A month or so ago, my wife found a much cheaper source and I've been taking them every day...no leg cramps, and fewer hand cramps since.


----------



## imfree (Jun 21, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Keep up the good work!
> 
> I found out about the whole magnesium/diabetes thing last year. I had the cramps that you speak of big time...to the point of needing Quinine Sulfate several times a week. Initially, when I heard about the magnesium issue I tried to play it cheap...only taking the supplement every other day...and didn't get much help. A month or so ago, my wife found a much cheaper source and I've been taking them every day...no leg cramps, and fewer hand cramps since.




Thanks, Zandoz. I found them at Wally-World for about $4 per
250 count bottle of Mg/Ox with zinc. Dr TJ Rx'ed me to take 800mg per-day,
twice the MDR, at a cost of less than $4 per 40 days! Not a bad price for
THAT MUCH help!!!


----------

